
Raspberry Pi Boat Computer Is for Sailors - fortran77
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/raspberry-pi-4-project-boat-computer-sailing
======
Lolitatech
I'm not a sailor, but this seems really cool. Might be useful for hiking or
camping as well with some tweaks.

